# Dog stood out in rain,didn't go in doghouse.



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

What's the deal? This evening my wife and went out for supper and visit some friends.This was about six,we left at 8:45 when we heard it raining. I thought for sure she would go in the doghouse and wouldn'tat my want to get wet.She used it when we were my FIL.I come home and the dog was whinning wanting to come in.I let her in and she was dripping wet.I can't explain it.Does she need extra training? Maybe a bigger doghouse? She won't even go into the shed in the backyard to get away from the rain.She's smart enough,she sits and lays down at command.What else do I have to do?


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Um, how about nothing? Mine sit out in the rain all of the time. I know of a collie who ignores his doghouse and goes to sleep in the snow. 

I will not think for my dogs. They've got a dog house in their runs and whether they use it or not is their problem, not mine. 

And you just let her 'win' by letting her in. She doesn't have to use her doghouse if you'll let her in when she fusses. I would have just left her out there if she had shelter out there.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Aww... I'm a softie who wouldn't want my dog having to sit in a cold, drafty doghouse while it's raining, so keep that in mind when I say that I wouldn't mind her wanting to come inside where it's warm and dry. 

How is the doghouse protected from having water come into it? Maybe it's just too wet, cold, or miserable in there. I drive by a home where the poor dog is kept outside ALL the time, including when it's miserable outside. One day I was driving by in miserable rain, and the dog was just standing outside in the rain, looking down... not going into its doghouse which I assume wasn't exactly dry and comfortable... it broke my heart. It's as though the dog had just given up.

That said, my puppies do love running around in the rain now that I've taught them it's okay to get wet... but it's their choice whether to come back inside where it's dry and comfortable, when they're ready to quit playing in the rain.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL, my Dobie wil beg to go outside in a downpour so she can play in it!!!! I can't get her intoa the tub for a bath, but if it rains, or you turn on a water hose, she'll play in it all day!!!!! I'll have to film her trying to catch the rain as it's falling from the sky, running around and barking her head off the next time it rains (unfortunately that could be awhile). 

IOW, some dogs LIKE getting wet, especially if there's the reward of a good toweling off at the end of it.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

One of my collies used to sit out in the snow and so did my Keeshond. Another collie loved to go out in thunderstorms. They all had shelter outside and could come in but they just liked being out in the weather.


----------



## carol16 (Dec 6, 2008)

she didn't go into her dog house because she didn't want to, she wanted in your house.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

My dogs have two shelters. A piece of plywood leaning against the house and a doghouse. For whatever reason they like the plywood even though it leaks much more than the dog house does.


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

carol16 said:


> she didn't go into her dog house because she didn't want to, she wanted in your house.


I understand this,but I wasn't available to let her in.Like I said,she knows how to use a dog house.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah... my husky likes to break my heart and stand in the rain...

One day though, i was cracking up like crazy.. because it was raining, and i heard alot of fuss in the backyard and i thought ''oh my... my dog is making a fuss to get inside'' and i went to peek and AH! to my surprise.. he was having a blast with a basketball pushing it all around the yard while it was raining... then he started to jump trying to catch the rain.. it was so cute.

But he won't go inside his dog house for obvious reasons... before buying him a doggie house, we would let him in whenever it would start raining.


----------



## SSpiro (Oct 5, 2007)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> Aww... I'm a softie who wouldn't want my dog having to sit in a cold, drafty doghouse while it's raining, so keep that in mind when I say that I wouldn't mind her wanting to come inside where it's warm and dry.
> 
> How is the doghouse protected from having water come into it? Maybe it's just too wet, cold, or miserable in there. I drive by a home where the poor dog is kept outside ALL the time, including when it's miserable outside. One day I was driving by in miserable rain, and the dog was just standing outside in the rain, looking down... not going into its doghouse which I assume wasn't exactly dry and comfortable... it broke my heart. It's as though the dog had just given up.
> 
> That said, my puppies do love running around in the rain now that I've taught them it's okay to get wet... but it's their choice whether to come back inside where it's dry and comfortable, when they're ready to quit playing in the rain.


Heartbreaking story..


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Some dogs are pretty waterproof, no? Depending on the coat type. They probably aren't that bothered by the wet.


----------

